# How do I store my single action only 1911?



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

My first two guns were both sig sauers, and were double action hand guns. Now that I have a kimber stainless pro carry II that is single action only. I'm not entirely sure on how I should keep it. Right now I have one on the chamber with a full mag and the hammer is fully cocked back. I've heard NOT to keep it loaded with the hammer all the way down, and I'm a little unsure of what the half cock option is for as well. Is keeping the hammer fully cocked at all times going to be a factor in wearing down the spring for the hammer? Also might I add I always keep my thumb safety on at all times that it is fully loaded. 
:smt071


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

As long as you are confident and competent in it's operation, keep it cocked and locked. Springs do not wear out by being in one state or another, it's the cycling between them that eventually wears out a spring. Besides, unless you shoot an unGodly amount, you'll probably never wear out the hammer spring anyways. I've got many thousands of rounds thru my 1911, and the mainspring is juuuust fine.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The half cock is to keep the hammer from falling due to mechanical failure of the hammer or sear. ETA: OR a human error while cocking the hammer.

You should store the 1911 in either:

Condition 1: Magazine inserted, chamber loaded, thumb safety on
Condition 3: Magazine inserted, chamber empty
Condition 4: Magazine removed, chamber empty

Personally, I would not go with condition 3, as if you see the mag in the gun, you may forget that that isn't one in the chamber.

For me it's either totally empty, totally loaded.


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> The half cock is to keep the hammer from falling due to mechanical failure of the hammer or sear.
> 
> You should store the 1911 in either:
> 
> ...





zhurdan said:


> As long as you are confident and competent in it's operation, keep it cocked and locked. Springs do not wear out by being in one state or another, it's the cycling between them that eventually wears out a spring. Besides, unless you shoot an unGodly amount, you'll probably never wear out the hammer spring anyways. I've got many thousands of rounds thru my 1911, and the mainspring is juuuust fine.


Thanks guys, both of you really helped a lot with my question. :smt1099


----------

